# I'm afraid I caused her death?



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Almost two weeks ago, when we got home from a weekend away, there was a skinny cat at our house. I fed her, petted her, and she stayed in my garage (usually on top of my car or else on the mat just outside the door that leads into the garage). I posted a picture of her (Brooks has a new friend). I planned to take her to the vet for shots and make her mine.
The day before yesterday, I walked out that door and didn't realize she was there, and when I stepped out the door, I stepped right onto the edge of her midsection. She didn't cry out or act differently. She seemed fine.
I noticed when I got home from work, she hadn't eaten so I got some canned food and added it to the dry food. (We have another outdoor cat, and I put her to the bowl first, but assumed Minnie would eat next). When I came back out, she was still on my car. I petted her. I had made a little bed for her in a box and for the first time since she arrived, she got in the box and lay down when I petted her.
Yesterday morning she wasn't anywhere to be found. When I got in my car there was a big whitish smear on my windshield and a dead mouse on the windshield wiper. When I got home, I still couldn't find her. I looked in her box and there were 3 or 4 blackish small splotches and they smelled bad.
This morning I went looking for her again. I found her, dead, without any kind of apparent injury, lying behind a shed. The only thing I can think of is that I killed her-that I caused internal injury by stepping on her.
I feel terrible.


----------



## jenlaur (Jun 24, 2009)

I would not be too hard on yourself. She could have died from a number of things. Cats in the wild do not have long lifespans as a rule. It's unfortunate she wasn't taken care of from the beginning of her life.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Outdoor cats don't live all that long. It's not that likely that stepping on her was what killed her, especially if she didn't act different at the time. Heck, she could have died from whatever made her skinny and drove her out of her normal pattern and to your house in the first place.

It's much more likely that you simply gave a creature care, food, and warmth in her last days. Don't beat yourself up.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

_The day before yesterday, I walked out that door and didn't realize she was there, and when I stepped out the door, I stepped right onto the edge of her midsection. She didn't cry out or act differently. She seemed fine.
_
I think she would have reacted differently if you had hurt her. I doubt you had your full weight down wither before you realized she was there. It is probably more likely she had something going on when she found you.
At least her last days were spent being cared for and loved. Cats frequently pick who they live with and she knew you had a kind soul and would care for her.
I am sorry for your loss, but glad Minnie got to have some good days before she went to the bridge. Hugs to you.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I think we have all stepped on our pets at one time or another, and they have been fine. Don't beat yourself up over it. She knew she was loved at the end.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't think you caused her death! Outside cats have much shorter lifespans than indoor cats. You don't know what the history of her health care was or what she had been exposed to. At least you cared enough to feed her and love her. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I agree with the other posts. I think she came to you looking for care and warmth in her last days.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry!!!! How awful to find her dead and everything you went through with her!
If you would have injured her she would have screamed and jumped, etc.

At least she had a good few last days. So sad.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry, but please don't feel bad, I don't think you harmed her. You said there was a dead mouse on your car. She might have eaten part of a poisoned mouse. Our kitty was poisoned and killed this way when I was a child. We found her under my Mom's car with no apparent outward signs of trauma. The Vet told us she'd been poisoned.

Hopefully though, your kitty was just old and weak and it was her time...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I agree with Paula. Since you found the dead mouse, I bet someone had put out some rat poison and she got ahold of it from the mouse. Think of all the sweet love that she gave you and not on how she died. I dont think you stepping on her caused it.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm so sorry. I agree about the possibility of rat poisoning. You just never know, but I'm almost certain that you accidentally stepping on her did not cause her death. I'm sure she would have very quickly reacted in pain. It's true that outdoor cats usually don't live nearly as long as indoor cats, which is why none of our cats are ever allowed outside and they don't seem to mind at all. They have plenty of fun things to do in the house. I'm so sorry for your loss. You did nothing but love her and care for her during her final days!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone. My husband also wondered if it was a poisoned mouse. I feel so sorry for her--not knowing what kind of life she had and then thinking of her dying alone behind my shed. Poor poor little thing.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I haven't read all of the replies, but I certainly don't think you caused her death. I would however find out what may have after being exposed to her. I do over-react, but you just never know.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Oh that's so sad  Don't beat yourself up over it... my first thought was rat poison as well since you mentioned you found a dead mouse that day. Atleast that kitty knew a few days of love and care before she passed away.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

her skinny-ness might suggest that she could have been full of parasites, esp. if she ate a lot of mice. It wasn't anything you did - on the contrary, you provided her with a bit of comfort in her last days.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

_I'm sure she would have very quickly reacted in pain._

Yup - I think if you had really hurt she would have swatted you good! Unfortunately the mouse might have been poisoned and she might have been weak from her previous life.
You gave her love and comfort for her last days. I too am sorry she died alone, but cats seem to prefer that. Poor little baby......


----------

